

Print your own WoW character in 3D: Behind the scenes look at manufacturing process - replicatorblog
http://www.neoseeker.com/Articles/Games/Reviews/figureprints_behind_the_scenes/

======
flyhighplato
I wish 3D printing tech was developing faster. I bet there's still room for
someone to step in, improve them, and make billions out of it.

~~~
replicatorblog
I agree, also wish there was more info on a technical roadmap. It is something
I'll be looking to cover more in depth over the coming months.

